# Mahler 1st on piano (4th movement)



## Aramis

I just found piano arrangement for Mahler's 4th movement of Titan symphony and we want to play it. I would like to listen to piano version of the piece, but can't find any recording (even amateur one would be kwel), so perhaps you can help us?


----------



## Mush

This trans of the adagietto from the 5th is really great
http://imslp.info/files/imglnks/usi...ger---Simphony-No5-Adagietto---Piano-Solo.pdf


----------



## hlolli

you could download the midi file and set the playback for a piano. I have Akustik Piano from Native Instruments, it simulates real grand piano amazingly. You can find the midi files here http://www.kunstderfuge.com/mahler.htm


----------



## Romantic Geek

I've seen several condensed scores for Mahler symphonies - written for solo piano. I think the reason they haven't been recorded is because they aren't very good. (At least when I was listening to the piece with the piano score. I used Mahler 9 - IV, which really is a condensed structure too...and they still botched it)


----------



## Guest

My understanding (and someone please correct me if I am wrong) is that piano transcriptions of symphonic pieces came about as a way for more people to be exposed to those works who wouldn't be able to attend a performance, particularly as home pianos became more common. 

Mahler's works, in my opinion, are written as essentially the antithesis of something that could be expressed on a single instrument. Consider the 3rd symphony, or even the "Symphony of a Thousand" 8th. I think you lose the essence of Mahler by trying to condense him into something so "portable."


----------

